# What format to Play on Regular DVD Player



## BratDawg (Sep 23, 2004)

I have video files and they play fine in real player or windows media player. 

I have a cd/rw drive that I can copy the videos to cd-r's and rw's. I want to put the cd-r in my tv's dvd player and play it. What format does it need to be in?

I think they're in mpeg format, but I'll have to check.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Depends on the DVD player.. Some will read mpeg files burned to disk with no conversion.. Some need the files to be burned VCD or SVCD compliant (nero has the option to burn svcd's or vcd's), If you can't find those options try checking www.dvdrhelp.com for tutorials. Some won't play the files regardless of what you do, unless it's in DVD specs and media..

The brand media, and brand burner makes a difference as well..

I'd suggest making sure the files are in mpeg 1 or 2 format, then burning straight to disk, stick it in your player and see what happens.

You can also search your DVD player's model number here: http://www.videohelp.com/dvdplayers
To find other people's comments on what it will/won't read, and maybe what steps they had to take..


----------

